# High mileage 1.4 TSI's



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Since the 1.4 TSI has been out in North America for a few years, I'm sure there are some with high mileage. Where are you at with your 1.4 TSI and what repairs, if any have been made? We came from a 2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI SE to a 2020 Jetta 1.4 TSI S / 8 speed auto and are loving the drivetrain so far.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

gregk24 said:


> Since the 1.4 TSI has been out in North America for a few years, I'm sure there are some with high mileage. Where are you at with your 1.4 TSI and what repairs, if any have been made? We came from a 2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI SE to a 2020 Jetta 1.4 TSI S / 8 speed auto and are loving the drivetrain so far.


I know quite a few people way over 100k miles. They have only replaced a few little things. 

I’m currently at 47k lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> I know quite a few people way over 100k miles. They have only replaced a few little things.
> 
> I’m currently at 47k lol
> 
> ...


That is good to hear! Do these have water pump issues like the ea888? Our 1.8 TSI started leaking around 30K miles.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 2016 VW Jetta S with a 5 speed manual with 138k on the clock. So far since I had my car and I paid for an extended warranty because I do a little over a hundred miles a day. 

With that history, these are the issues I had and I believe some of these were updated, or were just a fault in my car alone. 

Ok, so I had a check engine light come on within the first 50 miles which was due to some brake issue, which they resolved with a computer update. No issues after that. 

My seat broke with like 2000 miles on it, they fixed it no problem. 

At around 40k, I had a boost sensor that went bad, put my car into limp mode. Had that fixed and no issues since then. 

At 63k, my passenger front strut mount bearing went bad and they replaced that under my extended warranty. 

I thought this was an issue, but later found out it was completely normal and I think the dealership had no idea of the feature as well, but when it rains and your wipers are at any speed, when you come up to a red light or stop sign and stop, your wipers will essentially stop and wipe every 20 seconds. That is a feature I believe to prolong the life of your wiper motor and wipers. Give it a try, pretty cool after they replaced my wiper motor and it still did it. 

At 89k, I had a lean code that was P2178. This was a nightmare for me and the dealership. My car was in and out of the dealership for a month or two. Now it didn’t cost me a dime, but if I didn’t have my warranty, this would’ve cost a little over 3000 dollars in parts and labor. The P2178 is a lean code. They first changed my spark plugs and coil packs, which resolved the issue for a week or two, then it came back which resulted in them replacing my fuel pump, issue came back within 100 miles, dropped the car off again and told the service advisor to drive the car and take it home and do whatever he had to do to figure out the light. They had it for two weeks and changed the fuel pressure regulator, to no avail the light came back. Finally, they took it back again, it escalated to corporate and had some technician over the phone reading the values, and saw my injectors weren’t running efficiently and replaced them. At that time I also asked them to inspect my valves due to DI problems and to my surprise, they were clean and the tech showed them to me. The injectors were replaced with a “revised” part number and it hasn’t been an issue since then. This was my single most disheartening issue with my car. 

At 103k, I paid for the timing belt to be done. I didn’t replace my water pump due to it being on the other side of the motor and at 138k(present time), it hasn’t leaked yet. The water pump alone is the most expensive part of the whole timing job and I left it alone because I can do it myself when it starts leaking. 

At 109k, my struts and shocks were going bad, I brought it in and they replaced them under warranty. 

And that’s about it. My cousin has a 2018 Jetta SE, and he has a little over 70k, and to my best knowledge, he hasn’t had a problem yet. So I think it’s just me and my high level of wear and tear and also having a brand new car and motor, I was working all the kinks out for everyone else. 

So now at 138k, what’s my opinion on my car? I love it and even with those issues, I wouldn’t have bought any other car except maybe went with Passat or Tiguan for the interior space because I’m a family man now with 3 kids and a wife. I’ve done multiple trips to Florida, Lake George, Maryland, Delaware, DC, and other places and my car has consistently got excellent gas mileage upwards of 38 to 44mpg due to the areas and mountains around it. I do get on my car from time to time and it’s been tuned with APR stage 1 since 122k and it’s been fine. I’ve done spark plugs, air filters, oil, tires, brakes, and transmission fluid changes when they were suppose to be done and really can’t complain. The car idles smooth and to this day, I don’t have any creaks or odd noises I can’t find. It’s a really great car. I wish you good luck with your car, the new Jetta’s are really nice and I hope to get a GLI next time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

ViewlessSquid said:


> I have a 2016 VW Jetta S with a 5 speed manual with 138k on the clock. So far since I had my car and I paid for an extended warranty because I do a little over a hundred miles a day.
> 
> With that history, these are the issues I had and I believe some of these were updated, or were just a fault in my car alone.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear of your mostly positive experience.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

17 Jetta 1.4T 5speed. Had it since 40 miles and so far all I’ve done is spark plugs at 70k miles and oil changes.
Now at 107k miles running strong being revved out to redline 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle_Jetta1.4 (Dec 23, 2020)

gregk24 said:


> Since the 1.4 TSI has been out in North America for a few years, I'm sure there are some with high mileage. Where are you at with your 1.4 TSI and what repairs, if any have been made? We came from a 2014 Jetta 1.8 TSI SE to a 2020 Jetta 1.4 TSI S / 8 speed auto and are loving the drivetrain so far.


I have a 2016 Jetta S 1.4TSI and have just hit 186,000KM (115,000 Miles), Car is still running strong. Always changed plugs every 40,000km as per VW and Oil Changes every 5,000-7,000km. As far as repairs go, just standard maintenance stuff for the most part besides the Front Passenger side wheel bearing that went around 130,000km, and the heater/Fan resistor which only allowed me fan speeds off or 4 lol. The Engine light is now on because of Ambient Temp Sensor Code P0070 and they want nearly $150CDN for this tiny little sensor that does in no way affect the operation of the vehicle. Need this thing to last me at least another year so lets pray the little German machine can do it.
Should also mention this thing is not lightly driven, redlined every time it goes out, and lots of time on the highway. Great little commuter car but now its age is starting to show and the german parts are not cheap. The fit and finish of the new Mazda 3's have my choice for my next vehicle.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

I have @175,000 miles on my 2016 Jetta 5spd. I change the oil every 5k. Follow all other factory service intervals.Timing belt still looks good. Coming from a Honda Accord I have been pleasantly surprised by the reliability of this VW. I have averaged @45 mpg over the life of this car. Long live the manuals.


----------



## gregk24 (Sep 26, 2015)

Kyle_Jetta1.4 said:


> I have a 2016 Jetta S 1.4TSI and have just hit 186,000KM (115,000 Miles), Car is still running strong. Always changed plugs every 40,000km as per VW and Oil Changes every 5,000-7,000km. As far as repairs go, just standard maintenance stuff for the most part besides the Front Passenger side wheel bearing that went around 130,000km, and the heater/Fan resistor which only allowed me fan speeds off or 4 lol. The Engine light is now on because of Ambient Temp Sensor Code P0070 and they want nearly $150CDN for this tiny little sensor that does in no way affect the operation of the vehicle. Need this thing to last me at least another year so lets pray the little German machine can do it.
> Should also mention this thing is not lightly driven, redlined every time it goes out, and lots of time on the highway. Great little commuter car but now its age is starting to show and the german parts are not cheap. The fit and finish of the new Mazda 3's have my choice for my next vehicle.


It's age is starting to show? It's only 4 years old! 



Leirk said:


> I have @175,000 miles on my 2016 Jetta 5spd. I change the oil every 5k. Follow all other factory service intervals.Timing belt still looks good. Coming from a Honda Accord I have been pleasantly surprised by the reliability of this VW. I have averaged @45 mpg over the life of this car. Long live the manuals.


Glad to hear yours is doing well and thank you for that info on the timing belt. Good to hear the "lifetime" belt can indeed hold up for such a long interval.


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

That's awesome to hear! That redline part is so true. I just had to do my plugs and i changed the coil packs it feels like the engine was born again


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

75,000 miles on mine. No issues at all with the engine. Change the oil and spark plugs as VW states with good oil and filter.

The only annoying thing is the wastegate arm rattle when the wastegate opens to reduce boost. I tried a clip, but there is no specific clips for this engine/ turbo assembly and the one for the 2.0T is slightly wrong in size, causing it to rotate and get the wastegate stuck open throwing codes.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

umeng2002 said:


> 75,000 miles on mine. No issues at all with the engine. Change the oil and spark plugs as VW states with good oil and filter.
> 
> The only annoying thing is the wastegate arm rattle when the wastegate opens to reduce boost. I tried a clip, but there is no specific clips for this engine/ turbo assembly and the one for the 2.0T is slightly wrong in size, causing it to rotate and get the wastegate stuck open throwing codes.


hey, it is almost every VAG car with a turbo. The waste gates rattle and we make jokes about it but it really common. Just make sure it doesn't get dirty or something touches it. I am at 50k miles 2016. I changed plugs twice already and oil every 5k


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

I should note that there is currently a recall for the 2016 to 2018 (I think) 1.4 TSI engines for the fuel rail bolts. Although the dealers haven't started repairs yet.


----------



## fotan1 (Feb 10, 2021)

I currently have 92.3k miles of my 2013 Golf (UK), got it when it had 72k, seemingly it was owned by a non-car lady and it followed all the dealer servicing up to 72k. 

I do oil changes every 6k miles, spark plugs done at 79k, the waste gate actuator "failed" at 89k, not that the solenoid actually failed but rather the arm more or less binded with the wastegate on the turbo, luckily my garage manage to remove the actuator otherwise it could be a new turbo, so the actuator + installation and adaptation costs me £500 so around $700 American money. Also had the timing belt done at 83k, I thought it was a bit early for mileage and supposedly its "lifetime" but it was approaching the 6 year mark, so I thought for the peace of mind I would just get it done for £400, waterpump is on the other side so that's left untouched.

My car will have its CEL come on once in a while for a P2196 code every couple months or so, cleared it and it will stay off for another couple of months, not sure what that is, doesn't affect drivability, gas mileage etc..., maybe could do with a engine firmware update or something. 

Some other minor problem I had was a radiator fan fail, turned out was just some corroded wire.


----------



## daake24 (May 4, 2020)

My 17 se 1.4 has 89.6k miles and only had to replace a faulty throttle body around 50k miles. Running strong. Looking to replace spark plugs at 90k, anyone have links for this specific engine to help me along the way?


----------



## felixyu168 (Apr 7, 2021)

(First post to this forum)
I have a 2016 Jetta 1.4 tsi AT non DSG. I brought it in April 2019 with 87k miles and it was a rental. I did all the fluid change (tranny and engine) after purchasing it. 
Right now I have over 136k miles. I had quite a few issues but got it fixed. 
I have the blue drive OBD scanner so whenever there is an engine light that comes on, I will know what happens. 
At 102k miles, the boose system went out, went to a AAA recommended local repair shop, replaced it with $500
At 116k, random misfire, I changed the engine air filter, code cleared.
At 125k, I changed the spark plug for the first time of my life. I broke the 3rd spark plug when installing it, had misfire, got a new one and put it in, fixed it.
At 128k, changed tranny fluid and runs great after that. No more clunking into reverse, but still, slip a little bit at 6th gear.
Right now 136k, still run great but I broke the cup holder, left low beam light is off, it's not the bulb problem, should be the fuse, but not doing night time driving for a while so not gonna fix it. Haven't changed the timing belt and water pump yet, the belt still looks great and water pump hasn't leaked yet, so hopefully will last even longer. I will change the coil soon.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

felixyu168 said:


> (First post to this forum)
> I have a 2016 Jetta 1.4 tsi AT non DSG. I brought it in April 2019 with 87k miles and it was a rental. I did all the fluid change (tranny and engine) after purchasing it.
> Right now I have over 136k miles. I had quite a few issues but got it fixed.
> I have the blue drive OBD scanner so whenever there is an engine light that comes on, I will know what happens.
> ...


Thank you for sharing. I would not consider any of these as issues. Just maintenance and expected. I did a lot of this before I had to, preventative maintenance. Just the little things! Keep moving! 

Make sure you get your recall(s) done. 

mk6chris


----------



## Desmid (Jan 29, 2019)

149K miles and running great (2017 Jetta S w/5spd).

Since 87K, have changed oil every 5K (0W-40 Mobil 1 or Castrol Edge & Mobil 1 filter, plus BG MOA or Liqui Moly on occasion).

Threw codes due to misfires for nearly a year (severe carbon buildup, a known issue) with very rough cold starts, so finally sprung for $1,500 procedure to address it (equivalent to a "walnut blast") at 144K miles and reluctantly switched to premium gas (reluctant due to cost). Running beautifully since.

Through 87K I had been following VW's "recommended" 10K oil-change intervals (which I always found highly suspect) until mechanic convinced me to change every 5K and add BG MOA. Glad he did, I think.

I generally LOVE this powertrain: Torquey at 2K and up, smooth at idle (occasionally find myself trying to start car while it's running), well matched to the 5spd, and with phenomenal highway fuel economy (I just drove from Florida to D.C. with a full cabin and trunk and still averaged 40mpg in spite of cruising at 75-80mph the entire time).


----------



## paulgcork (12 mo ago)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> I know quite a few people way over 100k miles. They have only replaced a few little things.
> 
> I’m currently at 47k lol
> 
> ...


Thanks...you are the first person in 3 forums to actually comment on high millage. They all started out with someone asking about high millage and went off in tangents! DSG debates...PCP debates 😆. And here am i trying to get a review on TSI with high millage.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

paulgcork said:


> Thanks...you are the first person in 3 forums to actually comment on high millage. They all started out with someone asking about high millage and went off in tangents! DSG debates...PCP debates . And here am i trying to get a review on TSI with high millage.


Join EA211 Owners Group on Facebook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

daake24 said:


> My 17 se 1.4 has 89.6k miles and only had to replace a faulty throttle body around 50k miles. Running strong. Looking to replace spark plugs at 90k, anyone have links for this specific engine to help me along the way?


I know this is somewhat late,

But did your 1.4 show any MPG drop prior to your planned 90,000 mile spark plug change? Any hard starting?
Any missing on accelerating?

Again, regret my tardy questions (and TIA)



ez


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

ViewlessSquid said:


> I thought this was an issue, but later found out it was completely normal and I think the dealership had no idea of the feature as well, but when it rains and your wipers are at any speed, when you come up to a red light or stop sign and stop, your wipers will essentially stop and wipe every 20 seconds. That is a feature I believe to prolong the life of your wiper motor and wipers. Give it a try, pretty cool after they replaced my wiper motor and it still did it.


Thats funny you mention that because this drove me nuts for a while. I kept thinking i hit it into intermittent mode or something lol


----------



## Drew_mk6.5 (11 mo ago)

i have a 2018 mk6.5 with the 1.4T im at 58 thousand miles and I haven't had not 1 issue


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Drew_mk6.5 said:


> i have a 2018 mk6.5 with the 1.4T im at 58 thousand miles and I haven't had not 1 issue


If you're saying your 1.4L TSI has 58,000 miles on the factory original spark plugs - you have 
just made my month - DAY - & year!!!

ez


----------



## Drew_mk6.5 (11 mo ago)

ezshift5 said:


> If you're saying your 1.4L TSI has 58,000 miles on the factory original spark plugs - you have
> just made my month - DAY - & year!!!
> 
> ez
> ...


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


Drew_mk6.5 said:


> Please excuse my late response. With you being at Stevens Creek VW - - - - would you please weigh in on a question for me?
> 
> I believe that - 2017 VW Jetta 1.4L 5M - and the 2019 VW Jetta 1.4L 5M both use the same spark plugs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ch3l083 (9 mo ago)

2017 Jetta 1.4T A/T 
Got it with 12 miles
Currently at 204,000 miles and counting 
Only regular maintenance done. 
Only "issue" I had was after installing ebay sparkplugs. Missfire on cylinder 4, drove like that for a couple of days. Replaced them with oem plugs since and no issues. 
It still rides smooth, I rarely redline it (maybe once a month). Hoping to make it to 300k on stock suspension and turbo 🤞


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Ch3l083 said:


> 2017 Jetta 1.4T A/T
> Got it with 12 miles
> Currently at 204,000 miles and counting
> Only regular maintenance done.
> ...


Thanks Ch. How long (miles) did your original spark plugs last?

ez


----------



## Ch3l083 (9 mo ago)

ezshift5 said:


> Thanks Ch. How long (miles) did your original spark plugs last?
> 
> ez


I have been changing them every 75k miles, along with the trans fluid


----------



## ezshift5 (Jun 26, 2003)

Ch3l083 said:


> I have been changing them every 75k miles, along with the trans fluid


Your quick (and helpful) reply about a 75,000 mile plug change interval really made my day.
VW Owner's Manual shows a really low 40,000 mile interval........which seems to increase 
for 1.4 Jetta models newer than my 2017. I believe the 2020 - 2022 have a 60 - 80,000 change interval!!

best wishes,

ez


----------



## romoru (2 mo ago)

Almost 200000miles here with a CAXA engine 122cv in a Passat. Running great.

I think this engine was not sold in USA.


----------

